
Ask HN: Good resources to learn about writing tests for web sites? - lifeviacoffee
I&#x27;m currently working with Django, but I&#x27;m curious about more general testing (rather than just Django tests) and how web developers do this sort of thing.
======
dnl_pozzobon
what technology stack are you working on?

~~~
lifeviacoffee
Right now just Django + Heroku

